# διήρκεσε ή *διήρκησε;



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2011)

Από το Λεξισκόπιο:


| Ενικός | Πληθυντικός
Α | διάρκεσα &
*διήρκεσα*
λόγ. | διαρκέσαμε
Β | διάρκεσες &
*διήρκεσες*
λόγ. | διαρκέσατε
Γ | διάρκεσε &
*διήρκεσε*
λόγ. | διάρκεσαν & διήρκεσαν λόγ. & διαρκέσανε προφ.
Πώς δικαιολογείται να βλέπουμε στο Διαδίκτυο περισσότερα *διήρκησε από διήρκεσε;


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2011)

Έλξη θα είναι -είναι και το διήνυσε που ίσως επηρεάζει. 
Γιαυτό εγώ γράφω διάρκεσε.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2011)

Σωστά, υπάρχει το διήνυσε. Αποφάσισα να το κάνω θέμα επειδή το συνάντησα τρεις φορές σε ένα 24ωρο, σε υποτίτλους μεταφραστών που ξέρουν να χειρίζονται καλά τη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2011)

*_διήρκησε_

ΟΚ, το τσέκαρα, ο διορθωτής ο εδωμέσα το διορθώνει (το υπογραμμίζει). Ο διορθωτής που έχω στο Word το διορθώνει κυριολεκτικά. Έγραψα _διήρκησε_, πάτησα διάστημα και μου το έκανε _διήρκεσε_. (Αυτή η προθυμία του με έχει κάνει ρεζίλι σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.)

Σε όποια πλατφόρμα / περιβάλλον κι αν δουλεύω που δεν είναι Word (π.χ. Excel, DOS) και δεν έχει δικό του ορθογραφικό διορθωτή, κάνω στο τέλος μια εξαγωγή κειμένου σε Word και τη χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά και μόνο για να συλλάβω ορθογραφικά λάθη που μου έχουν ξεφύγει. Πάντα βρίσκω κάτι.

Επομένως αυτοί που φτιάχνουν τα προγράμματα για υποτιτλισμό θα πρέπει να δίνουν τη δυνατότητα εξαγωγής και ορθογραφικού ελέγχου σε Word. Να μη μένουν λάθη που μπορούν να πιάσουν οι μηχανές.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2011)

Όλα τα προγράμματα υποτιτλισμού έχουν δυνατότητα ορθογραφικού ελέγχου. Άλλα πιο εύχρηστα, άλλα πιο δύσχρηστα. Απλώς οι υποτιτλιστές δεν συνηθίζουν να κάνουν ορθογραφικό έλεγχο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2011)

Έλξη, και γενικά τα άτονα /e/ δεν έχουν την τάση να γίνονται ι; υπηρισία, καλωσήλθιτι, διήρκισι. Θέλω να πω, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και κλασική περίπτωση ιωτακισμού.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Ο διορθωτής που έχω στο Word το διορθώνει κυριολεκτικά. Έγραψα _διήρκησε_, πάτησα διάστημα και μου το έκανε _διήρκεσε_. (Αυτή η προθυμία του με έχει κάνει ρεζίλι σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.)


Επειδή μερικές φορές στο τσακ πρόλαβα κι εγώ το ρεζίλεμα, για την αυτόματη διόρθωση του Word:
Use AutoCorrect in MS Word, π.χ.



nickel said:


> [...]
> Επομένως αυτοί που φτιάχνουν τα προγράμματα για υποτιτλισμό θα πρέπει να δίνουν τη δυνατότητα εξαγωγής και ορθογραφικού ελέγχου σε Word. Να μη μένουν λάθη που μπορούν να πιάσουν οι μηχανές.


 
Τα φτιάχνουν οι άνθρωποι, αλλά όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα πολλοί υποτιτλιστές βαριούνται ή τσιγκουνεύονται τα λίγα λεπτά που θέλει.


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2011)

Το ανασταίνω για να πω ότι σε ένα παλιότερο word2003 που χρησιμοποιώ εκτάκτως, δεν κοκκινίζει ούτε το διήρκησε ούτε τα σωστά (διάρκεσε, διήρκεσε)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2011)

Το δικό μου το Word 2003 (αγγλικό, με Microsoft Proofing Tools 2002) το κοκκινίζει κανονικά:


----------



## hellex (Oct 22, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Το δικό μου το Word 2003 (αγγλικό, με Microsoft Proofing Tools 2002) το κοκκινίζει κανονικά:



Και εγώ Word 2003 αγγλικό έχω. Βέβαια, συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο "Office 2003 με Contact manager". Αλλά γενικά με την αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος σε Windows Vista Ultimate το Office 2003 υπολειτουργεί. Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις να βάλω τον ελληνικό διορθωτή γιατί δε μου δίνει δυνατότητα για "Greek" Λεξικό Χρόνια έτσι το λειτουργώ, θα με βοηθήσεις πολύ αν μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάτι.


----------

